# Northern Minnesota Camping



## danmc (Feb 25, 2015)

Thought folks here might enjoy a couple of outdoor pics from the frozen north.  My kids and sister and I did some back country camping about 15 miles from the Canadian border last week.  We packed our stuff and ourselves in via dogsled and skis.  No bugs, no chance of rain so we slept out under the stars.  The first night had brutally cold temps but warm sleeping bags, thick pads, fleece liners, and a quart of boiling water in a nalgene kept us warm.  There were 2 other new winter campers and 2 guides with us.

Nikon EN-EL15 batteries in a D800 held up in the cold with no issues at all (other than the LCD display on the camera was really really sluggish in the cold).

-Dan


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 25, 2015)

looks like a great time was had ...

more pix please ....


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 25, 2015)

I bet you had a great time nice shot of the dog team


----------



## GAGE (Feb 25, 2015)

Good times. Years ago I lived in Saint Paul, and we made our way to Ely a few times. It sure was pretty.


----------



## danmc (Feb 25, 2015)

Nugefan:  Here are a couple of others.  The first is the dogs taking a nap in the snow.  The day we hit the trail it was -15F at lunch time.  Got much colder that night.  When you touch one of these dogs you can feel how thick their coats are as well as a layer of fat underneath.  They seemed perfectly content with the temperatures.   The second is where we camped.

Gage:  This was about 10-15 miles from Ely and yes, it is beautiful country up there.  Didn't miss the summer time mosquitoes!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow!  Beautiful country, beautiful dogs, wouldn't want to poke my head out of the sack at night!  That is sure not what we expect when we hear about going camping!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 25, 2015)

Did you all hear any wolves around there?


----------



## danmc (Feb 25, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> wouldn't want to poke my head out of the sack at night!



That is the truth right there!  We cut off all fluids about 3-4 hours before bed.  No way I was wanting to get up in the middle of the night for anything.


----------



## danmc (Feb 25, 2015)

GAGE said:


> Did you all hear any wolves around there?



We didn't.  There were some tracks in the snow not all that far away.  The guys we were with said they hear them fairly regularly and that the wolves and dogs will howl back and forth some.   That said, I slept with a balaclava, a hat, a scarf, and a sleeping bag cinched all the way down and was wiped out each day.  I'm not sure I would have heard anything.

I did see a fat vole who had spent the night sleeping in my boot though.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 26, 2015)

It amazes me how well those dogs are adapted to the environment ....

Thanks for some more pix .....that is on my bucket list ...


----------



## dieselengine9 (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks like a great trip!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 1, 2015)

Bet that was a great time!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2015)

That's awesome. How old are your kids?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 3, 2015)

SUPER SHOTS  does look a bit brisk...


----------



## danmc (Mar 4, 2015)

Crickett said:


> That's awesome. How old are your kids?



My daughter is 10 and my son is 14.


----------



## srb (Mar 4, 2015)

Really nice pics!Have anymore?
Looks like a great time!


----------

